# Help with an ampless rig build



## JamieJ (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello folks!

My next project is going to be an ampless rig to allow me to play my pedals through headphones. 

I am debating between DIY and products like the strymon iridium and the humboldt simplifier.

I have a 1590xx ready for this. I was thinking of getting the son of Ben for a preamp into the 6 potentiometer EQ, then into the unicab which will then power headphones through the GGG MXR headphone amp. It will be a tight squeeze but I think it’s doable if I move the pots around.






						MXR™ Headphone Amp | General Guitar Gadgets
					






					www.generalguitargadgets.com
				




Are there any other/better options available? Or should i just get the strymon?


----------



## Big Monk (Aug 31, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> My next project is going to be an ampless rig to allow me to play my pedals through headphones.
> 
> ...



I've been on this research train as well and frankly, all signs point towards the Iridium. 

I'm a DIY guy to the bone but I also buy commercial when it's the best option. I think the Iridium is the best option and I'm saving up for that, a Dig, and a set of Sony headphones.


----------



## burger-patty-and-bacon (Aug 31, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> My next project is going to be an ampless rig to allow me to play my pedals through headphones.
> 
> ...


Check out the MOOER RADAR.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 31, 2021)

I recently got a zoom G1 four for headphone use and was saying the other day that I could use that for practice and not even own an amp


----------



## Big Monk (Aug 31, 2021)

burger-patty-and-bacon said:


> Check out the MOOER RADAR.


Only problem with the Radar is it is just a Cab emulator.

There are other options on the market besides the Iridium, the best probably being the NuX Solid Studio, but as far as I know, none of the others besides the Strymon do preamp, poweramp AND cab emulation in one.

EDIT: I see the Humboldt has similar features and is cheaper than the Iridium.


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 31, 2021)

Not sure if you are interested but you could always go the DSP route.. it’s as expensive as you want to be. Interface are reasonably priced and there is a ton of free software out there if you don’t want to spend money on that... I run a hybrid config personally... with my front chain and amp into a Load box into the computer and do all back end (IRs/cabsim, modulation,delay reverb..etc) sometimes I use the Fx loop on the amp and just run an IR it’s also fun to experiment with rerouting the signal chain through different combos of virtual and physical gear..best of both worlds kind of thing.... just something to think about. But this is coming from a sticky bedroom/studio headphone guy... I haven’t played through a real speaker cabinet in years... wife work nights and we have a toddler.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 31, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Only problem with the Radar is it is just a Cab emulator.
> 
> There are other options on the market besides the Iridium, the best probably being the NuX Solid Studio, but as far as I know, none of the others besides the Strymon do preamp, poweramp AND cab emulation in one.
> 
> EDIT: I see the Humboldt has similar features and is cheaper than the Iridium.


The RADAR has some power amp models, but overall I found it pretty "meh". I'm way happier with the Unicab when I plug direct into my mixing board.



JamieJ said:


> Are there any other/better options available? Or should i just get the strymon?


The Nux Solid Studio is also a good choice, with power amp and IR capabilities (+ DI and headphones out), and it would have been my choice but wasn't very available then. There's always the OmniCabSim option which also gives you DI/headphones. You evidently need pre/amp, but then you can vary your flavor.
But yeah, the Simplifier looks like a really nice all-in-one solution.

Edit: I forgot the Joyo Cab box, which is similar to the Nux/Radar options, Amp sim, cab sim, IR loader, DI/Headphones out + MIDI & a little screen if that's your thing.


----------



## jubal81 (Aug 31, 2021)

Mentioned this in another thread, but I love my Two Notes Cab M+. I use it with a tube preamp I built.
The Cab M + and Iridium are both DSP. I chose the M+ because it costs less and lets you bypass the built in preamp so I can use my own. Headphone out is very good and has an aux in for playing along with other tracks. Heard good things about the Iridium, though.

I had a simplifier and sold it. I'm a hardened analog guy, but the sound quality didn't seem any better to me and because it's analog and it doesn't have any built-in reverbs for 'room emulation.'

In fact, I just ordered a Quilter Micro Block so I can go totally 'ampless,' even when I need to play though a speaker.

Chain I use:
Pedals > preamp > delay > reverb > Cab M+ or Micro Block. Or both, if you wanna record from the Cab M+ while playing out loud.


----------



## Paradox916 (Aug 31, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Mentioned this in another thread, but I love my Two Notes Cab M+. I use it with a tube preamp I built.
> The Cab M + and Iridium are both DSP. I chose the M+ because it costs less and lets you bypass the built in preamp so I can use my own. Headphone out is very good and has an aux in for playing along with other tracks. Heard good things about the Iridium, though.
> 
> I had a simplifier and sold it. I'm a hardened analog guy, but the sound quality didn't seem any better to me and because it's analog and it doesn't have any built-in reverbs for 'room emulation.'
> ...


Did you build your preamp from scratch or a board?..I have been wanting I build a tube preamp like a slo... Any recommendations?


----------



## Robert (Aug 31, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I am debating between DIY and products like .....



It'd be cool if you didn't have to choose.....


----------



## jubal81 (Aug 31, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> Did you build your preamp from scratch or a board?..I have been wanting I build a tube preamp like a slo... Any recommendations?


Did my own project. I'm talking about the MacGUffin build. Tube preamp pedals are getting more popular and there are more options out there. Two notes even makes their own line and you can get them reasonably cheap second hand. There's also a DIY'er with a company called sushi box FX and at least a few others I can't remember right now.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 31, 2021)

If you end up going with a commercial solution, there really isn't anything with a better value and feature set than the Mooer Preamp Live. I got one used for under $200.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 31, 2021)

If you want to go all DIY, you can go all PedalPCB with something like the Son of Ben into a Unicab. Add your headphone amp and you're in business!









						Son of Ben Preamp - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Benson Preamp




					www.pedalpcb.com
				











						UniCab - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to DSM OmniCabSim




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Aug 31, 2021)

Have you looked into the Line 6 HX stomp at all? If I was going ampless this is what I would get. It’s not exactly simple to use, but a reasonable price and a super small footprint for all that it can do.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 31, 2021)

Popnfreshbass said:


> Have you looked into the Line 6 HX stomp at all? If I was going ampless this is what I would get. It’s not exactly simple to use, but a reasonable price and a super small footprint for all that it can do.


I was just going to post about the stomp @JamieJ it's fantastic and in my opinion its super easy to use.  The amps and effects all sound fantastic with 128 slots for IRs and it takes pedals really well.  I spend much more time with my stomp and either headphones or studio monitors than my amps these days. 

Having two effects loops also means you can play with the order of pedals to quickly see which pedals stack with others changing the order with one button.  I was a huge skeptic until I tried a friends and now I wouldn't be without it.  It's easily the best gear purchase I've made in the last 10 years.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 31, 2021)

In the works is a video talking all about this!

I used to have a Fractal Ax8 that I used to practice with and record scratch guitar parts with. Problem with it was I only used one sound and zero pedals.

I built a unicab and mammal and use that into a daw and love it. Super easy set up and I can use all of my pedals into it to work out parts for songs then record them later with real amps in front of a camera.

I then took it a step further with a giant enclosure with 6 pedals, various inserts and a headphone/aux in to use for travel. Ipad into the unit with my headphones and I riff all day.

Highly recommend the unicab although I found other preamp pedals I liked more into then the son of Ben.

I will be showing off the big pedal at some point just really far behind on painting.


----------



## Elktronics (Aug 31, 2021)

Currently I’m using a cab m plus, with the son of Ben sometimes, and a broadcast at other times.


----------



## uranium_jones (Sep 11, 2021)

I am currently an Iridium user. I really love it so far. I start most overdriven/distorted pedal chain sounds on the Punch (Plexi model) and I start slowly increasing the gain from zero. At some point it hits a sweet spot and that's my tone sorted.


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 25, 2021)

UPDATE - I’m still tempted by the digital route but I want to have a go at a DIY option first and if that doesn’t work I’ll then buy something off the shelf.

I impulsively bought the Aion L5 Preamp today and the Unicab from PedalPCB. I also have a headphone amp schematic that I’m trying out on bread board to add to the end.

A byproduct of this build is that when the PedalPCB power amp projects are fully up and running I can add them to this build and I will have another amp I can use.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Sep 25, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> I impulsively bought the Aion L5 Preamp today


Fantastic project.  I really enjoyed building mine


----------



## Robert (Sep 25, 2021)

Just sayin....


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Damn it! I thought about sending you a message to see your progress on your previous cryptic message. 😂


----------



## Paradox916 (Sep 25, 2021)

What is that lovely piece of tonal wizardry going to be?


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> What is that lovely piece of tonal wizardry going to be?


It’s this -








						DSM & Humboldt Simplifier Amp and Cab Sim Pedal - Andertons Music Co.
					

Buy the DSM and Humboldt Simplifier Amp Preamp and Cab Sim Analogue Stereo Pedal at Andertons with free UK delivery and on 0% finance - subject to status.



					www.andertons.co.uk


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 25, 2021)

I am hoping to get taping and spraying this week to finish mine up.


----------



## cooder (Sep 25, 2021)

@jjjimi84 there's some heavy duty priming going on before fall hits...  Looks epic!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 25, 2021)

cooder said:


> @jjjimi84 there's some heavy duty priming going on before fall hits...  Looks epic!


I gotta prime my ass off before Wisconsin is buried in snow

@cooder three of your boards fit in there nicely!


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 26, 2021)

Robert said:


> Just sayin....
> 
> View attachment 16364



Is there going to be a faceplate for this one?

I know what my next purchase is going to be...


----------



## Dan0h (Sep 26, 2021)

Damn. I better start saving up. Between this and the tube sneak peek you posted the other day I’m stoked for the upcoming releases!


----------

